

Ask HN: What if you work for a company that supports SOPA? - ncavig

What advice do you all have to someone who actually works for a company that supports SOPA but doesn't support it themselves?
======
gasull
Look for another job.

Seriously. I'm not saying you should quit right now. Find something better,
then quit. They don't deserve your talent.

~~~
nextparadigms
Make sure you tell them the reason why you quit, too. It matters.

